# Butchered wheel wells



## GMDad (Jan 21, 2020)

How are you guys fixing T Jet bodies that have had the rear wheel wells hacked up ? Also thought I seen at one time somebody that has been making small parts for these bodies ? I have the '69 El Camino and need the glass, front and rear bumpers and grille.

Tks


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

check Model Motoring on eBay ......








Items for sale by ratherboring | eBay


Shop eBay for great deals from ratherboring!



www.ebay.com




he may have what you need.

as far as repairing the damage you describe, there is a method fondly known as GOOP.
Testors 305 glue will nicely dissolve the original Aurora plastic and you can vary the thickness.
so, using a matching scrap of original Aurora Model motoring body, you can make a paste (GOOP) that will adhere to the damaged area.
in cases where the damage is extensive, you might want to cut a piece of a donor to closely fit and then use the GOOP to complete the repair.

I think there are in depth thread/tutorials that explain in deeper depth.

for the parts you are looking for you might find Road Race Replicas online, he also has a brand called Nurora that are nearly identical to original.


----------



## GMDad (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks for the info, you are correct. Road Race Replicas has the glass and bumpers for the El Camino. Is Phil the "ratherboring" on Ebay ? Can see myself spending a few dollars there. Biggest problem is nobody wants to ship to Canada and until the world gets in better shape I won't ship to my post office box in New York as I can't cross the border yet. All in due time.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ratherboring is Harrison, owns Model Motoring.
different guy


----------



## GMDad (Jan 21, 2020)

alpink said:


> ratherboring is Harrison, owns Model Motoring.
> different guy


Ah OK Tks


----------



## rjp0909 (1 mo ago)

GMDad said:


> How are you guys fixing T Jet bodies that have had the rear wheel wells hacked up ? Also thought I seen at one time somebody that has been making small parts for these bodies ? I have the '69 El Camino and need the glass, front and rear bumpers and grille.
> 
> Tks





GMDad said:


> How are you guys fixing T Jet bodies that have had the rear wheel wells hacked up ? Also thought I seen at one time somebody that has been making small parts for these bodies ? I have the '69 El Camino and need the glass, front and rear bumpers and grille.
> 
> Tks


bondo. Works fine, did it and lucked out. Came out good


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Wekcome to HobbyTalk!


----------



## rjp0909 (1 mo ago)

Thanks back!!!! I realize that was an old thread


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Always good to add new resources and techniques. We are more of an archived history of the different hobbies we host. Did you take pictures of your repairs? Or have a before and after photos?


----------



## rjp0909 (1 mo ago)

The other side was bad like sharks teeth took a bite out of it, can't find that picture. 0


----------



## glock24 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wow, what a difference.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice repairs!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great restoration on T-Bird !


----------

